# Mandarin, Cantonese: Thank You



## maybe4ever

Am I correct that

shieh shieh is chinese(mandarin dialect)
for thank you.

what would thank you be in cantonese?

how would you write this in chinese?


----------



## belén

In Mandarin Chinese pinyin you would actually write it "xiè xie" and you write it like this: 谢谢

I am sorry I can't help you with Cantonese 
Belén


----------



## MingRaymond

Hello,

In Cantonese,
It is duo1 tse3 多謝 for a gift.
It is m4 goi1 唔該 (literally means 'you shouldn't') for a service.

Ming


----------



## vince

多謝 (dwo tse) is said after receiving a gift (e.g. thanks for the computer)
m goi 唔該 is used for someone doing a favor for you (e.g. thanks for taking my kids to school)

m goi 唔該  also used as "please". (i.e. Please sit down)


----------



## elyssia

你好，
 In chinese , Thank you is "xie xie ", many os us also don't know how people in Guangdong province pronounce the Pingying .

zai han yu zhong , _*Thank you*_ shi xie xie , wo men hen duo ren dou bu zhi dao guang dong ren ru he shuo _*Thank you*_ !

在汉语中， Thank you 是谢谢， 我们很多人都不知道广东人如何发“xie xie "的音。
  希望对你有帮助。（  xi wang dui ni you bang zhu )
 Hope this helps .


----------



## vince

elyssia, when we refer to Cantonese, we are referring to the Cantonese language as distinct from Mandarin.

Knowing how Cantonese people pronounce "xie xie" doesn't really help since that is not how "thank you" is said in Cantonese anyway. Therefore it is not just a difference in the "pinyin" (pronunciation) of the Chinese characters, it is a difference in vocabulary and usage.

i.e. "謝謝"不是广东话.


----------



## conniemeng2005

Learning Mandarin with "PIN YIN" is the easiest way, but i dont know how to learn Cantonese, for me , I only can understand since I learnt from my best friend who always speaks it.

ps:totally agree with Vince


----------



## elyssia

vince said:
			
		

> elyssia, when we refer to Cantonese, we are referring to the Cantonese language as distinct from Mandarin.
> 
> Knowing how Cantonese people pronounce "xie xie" doesn't really help since that is not how "thank you" is said in Cantonese anyway. Therefore it is not just a difference in the "pinyin" (pronunciation) of the Chinese characters, it is a difference in vocabulary and usage.
> 
> i.e. "謝謝"不是广东话.


 yea ,  you are right , I know no more cantonese than you do actually ! If you ask me something about the Mandarin , I may give you some answers , but as for Cantonese , I konw little !


----------



## showerbabies

dwo je (je = jet) - plain thank you
dwo je sigh - thanks a lot!
mmm goi - thanks (for ... ... helping me out or getting me something ie drink)
(it can also be use for "excuse me, I would like to pass")


----------



## vince

Anyone know the translation of Cantonese 晒 "saai" into Mandarin/Written Chinese?

i.e.
Cantonese 唔該 (m goi) & 多謝 (dwo ze) = Mandarin 謝謝 (xie xie)
唔該晒 (m goi saai) / 多謝晒  (dwo ze saai) = Mandarin ???

It's a general particle used in Cantonese to indicate completeness or finishing.
食 (sik) = to eat BUT 食晒 (sik saai) = to finish eating everything
食唔晒  (sik m saai) = couldn't finished eating
嘥 (saai) = to waste BUT 嘥晒 (saai saai) = wasted everything

How do you say this in Mandarin/Written Chinese?


----------



## MingRaymond

vince said:
			
		

> Anyone know the translation of Cantonese 晒 "saai" into Mandarin/Written Chinese?
> 
> i.e.
> Cantonese 唔該 (m goi) & 多謝 (dwo ze) = Mandarin 謝謝 (xie xie)
> 唔該晒 (m goi saai) / 多謝晒 (dwo ze saai) = Mandarin ???


I would say it is '非常謝謝' (fei chang xie xie). In Cantonese, if you say 唔該晒 and 多謝晒 in a different tone, it sometimes has the opposite meaning.


> It's a general particle used in Cantonese to indicate completeness or finishing.
> 食 (sik) = to eat BUT 食晒 (sik saai) = to finish eating everything
> 食唔晒 (sik m saai) = couldn't finished eating
> 嘥 (saai) = to waste BUT 嘥晒 (saai saai) = wasted everything
> 
> How do you say this in Mandarin/Written Chinese?


全都吃完 (quan dou chi yuan)
吃不完 (chi bu yuan)
全都浪費掉 (quan dou lang fei diao)


----------



## vince

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> 全都吃完 (quan dou chi yuan)
> 吃不完 (chi bu yuan)
> 全都浪費掉 (quan dou lang fei diao)



Hmm, doesn't Cantonese have 完 (pronounced "jyun") as well? I recall hearing it before. But I think 晒 and 完 aren't synonymous, to my (untrained) ears there seems to be a slight difference.

i.e. you can say both
食晒 or 食完 for "finished eating"

but I think they are different, somehow

I guess Mandarin/Written Chinese lacks the concept that 晒 conveys


----------



## showerbabies

Wow ... this is really interesting.  Yes, cantonese does have "yuan" (aka yuen).

For "finished eating", I would use "sik yuen."
"Sik saai" kind of sounds like, "ate everything."


----------



## MingRaymond

Yes. You can also say 我食飽喇(Ngo sik bao la) which means I am full.

Ming


----------



## hownow

How do you say this in Mandarin/Written Chinese?

全都吃完 (quan dou chi yuan)
吃不完 (chi bu yuan)
...
typo:
完 wan


----------



## MingRaymond

Oh! Sorry! My mistake!


----------



## buggy2

Following the topic... does anyone know how to pronounce the cantonese form of 謝 in English?
It's written as Tse, but it's still rather ambiguous as it could be pronounced _see_, _say_ or _jzeh_.

Thanks


----------



## MingRaymond

jzeh 

Ming


----------



## 我是中国人

I'm Chinese  完  in chinese  is  wan (2tone)

Thank you = 谢谢   多谢 =(Cantonese) Thank you


----------



## Wai Ho

vince said:


> Hmm, doesn't Cantonese have 完 (pronounced "jyun") as well? I recall hearing it before. But I think 晒 and 完 aren't synonymous, to my (untrained) ears there seems to be a slight difference.
> 
> i.e. you can say both
> 食晒 or 食完 for "finished eating"
> 
> but I think they are different, somehow
> 
> I guess Mandarin/Written Chinese lacks the concept that 晒 conveys


Different, 食完 means to finish eating, but the food is not necessarily gone. 食晒 means ate all, no more !


----------

